# Halo: The Fall of Reach - Debut-Trailer zur animierten Halo-Serie veröffentlicht



## Gast1669461003 (12. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Halo: The Fall of Reach - Debut-Trailer zur animierten Halo-Serie veröffentlicht* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Halo: The Fall of Reach - Debut-Trailer zur animierten Halo-Serie veröffentlicht


----------



## Urbs11 (12. Juli 2015)

Geil! Ich hab das Buch gelesen und genau das ist der beste Teil der ganzen Halo Geschichte überhaupt.
Wie John groß wird die Einsätze die er erlebt und am Ende die Schlacht um Reach.
Auch das Spiel Halo Reach war das mit Abstand beste der ganzen Reihe.


----------



## MadFox80 (12. Juli 2015)

Ich kann's auch kaum erwarten, denn ich fand das Buch ebenfalls spitze, sowohl auch das Spiel!
Da die animierte Serie mit der deluxe Version kommt, habe ich mir das mal gegoennt 
Leider konnte ich noch nichts zum Release finden...kommt das tatsaechlich erst mit Halo 5?  3 1/2 Monate koennen ja sooo lang sein, wenn man auf etwas wartet


----------

